# Gestational Diabetes



## APM (Jan 4, 2016)

BACKGROUND INFORMATION
We would like to invite you to participate in this original research project. We are interested in understanding the views of women who were diagnosed with gestational diabetes GDM) in a current or previous pregnancy; the information from this survey will be used to help us develop appropriate services to support these women. GDM is the condition in pregnancy when maternal blood glucose levels become elevated and there is no previous history of diabetes. 

WHO SHOULD COMPLETE THIS SURVEY?
We would like you to complete this online survey:
1. If you have had a baby in the last three years.
2. If you have ever been diagnosed with GDM (gestational diabetes)

FURTHER INFORMATION
The questions in this survey are about your views on adopting a healthy lifestyle and managing weight in the postnatal period. It should take no more than 10 minutes to complete. Participation is anonymous, therefore we will not be able to identify your responses nor will we be able to withdraw your data once you have submitted it.


If you have suffered from gestational diabetes please could you help us by telling us what would help you in the post-natal period?

Link to short survey


----------



## trophywench (Jan 4, 2016)

Sorry to ask, but have you sought and received permission from Admin to post this survey?

If not - do so if you want anyone to complete it - otherwise nobody should click on the link as you could be a spammer and it could lead to something which downloads a virus.

It is MOST unusual for pukka researchers to expect anyone to respond without declaring exactly the purpose of your 'Survey' and whose Ethics Committee has sanctioned it.


----------



## APM (Jan 4, 2016)

Hi Jenny - This is a legitimate survey from Queen Mary University of London Ethics registration QMERC2014/76. I attach the details on the front page as an image and will try to get the admin to endorse the legitimacy. Thanks so much for your input.
Amanda Moore, Doctoral Researcher.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks Jenny. APM, welcome to the forum  OK to respond to this request.


----------

